# It's good to be back



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Long time no see, all! It’s been a few years since I’ve been here. I took a hiatus after the birth of my first child—who has since been followed by two more!—but now that life is starting to settle a bit, I look forward to getting caught up on pre-parenthood hobbies.

I’ve been perusing this site for the past few days and I see that many of the people whose posts I used to enjoy seem not to be active anymore; I hope they’re still lurking around. I do see some familiar names, though. I probably won’t be as active here as I used to be but I’m looking forward to participating every now and then.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Although life changes greatly when raising children, I'm glad to see you're determined to get back some of your previous activities.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Brave soul to return! Hopefully it is still to your liking around here. Welcome back


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Glad to see you back again, Eschbeg. :tiphat:


----------

